# White fuzzy stuff on Plants?



## BoiBJ

I'm noticing a sorta rapid growth of white stuff on the edges of my amazon sword leaves and its now spreading onto the aquarium walls?After a water change? On the tank walls , they grew singular ? What is this ? Is it planaria, but the white stuff is pretty small in width and length some more or less than 1mm? How can I get rid of it it's starting to take over the tank


----------



## missindifferent

Do you overfeed? If you don't remove uneaten food, it could cause mould/fungus to grow on the plants and glass too. Pictures would help.


----------



## BoiBJ

cant post pics at the moment! is the fungus and mold harmless ? i think it could be algae because some research but you could be right, if thats the case would meds normally for fish fungal infections work against stuff in the tank


----------



## Fergus

I would say try upping water changes, make sure there is at least a slight current in the tank and take a look at your feeding and fertilizing regimen. Medicating is sort of an extreme solution.

Is it possible that you used some driftwood or other un-processed material? i've found that white mold/fungus will grow on new wood for a week or so, but then disappears.

Although, if you don't have any fish, medicate away, but sometimes the medications do things like turn your water neon green, and it can be really annoying to do enough water changes to get it clear again.

I feel that in most cases, medications are best in quarantine tanks.


----------



## 03pilot

I think I have the same fuzz algae in my tank. They are very annoying and I have been fighting this algae forever. They just keep coming back. My amano shrimps are keeping it under control but cannot totally get rid of it. Amano shrimp would pick and eat them off leaves. But they don't bother to eat them off the walls.


----------



## Fergus

Post pics.


----------



## 03pilot

Not my picture. But if I let them grow...they would grow into something like this guy has:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/60900-problem-fuzz.html


----------



## Fergus

How long do you run your lights?


----------



## Fergus

There are a few members who really helped me with my algae problems. iBetta and ubr0ke. read up on some of their back posts about algae.


----------



## BoiBJ

omg yes! its like the one in ur link! but now it isnt that apparent since it died down a bit after my oto cats took a lil munch on it but they dont really solve the problem but after a few water changes it under control


----------



## 03pilot

Fergus said:


> There are a few members who really helped me with my algae problems. iBetta and ubr0ke. read up on some of their back posts about algae.


I missed your post. I'll study their old posts. I tried all the normal stuff but there may be some new tricks I can learn from them. Thanks for the tip!!


----------

